# when could your child use a slide completely unassisted?



## Tanikins

Just wondered when this was done as in:
- climb steps
- get legs from under so sat properly
- slide down

My son has been able to for a while say from 19 months. A friends brothers oh has a 3 year old and has told my friend that ive blatently not plaley with my child (been a lazy parent). And this is the only reason he can do this, as he would get to play with it otherwise :grr:

My lb has a hlfsis (6), hlfbro (4) and cousin (4). He watched them then wants to copy. The 1st few times i help till i feel hes got it. We do let him fall (not enough to do damage) to teach balance on stuff etc. So he knows how to climb with falling

Anyways please tell me im not a neglectful parent forcing my child to grow old before his time. Im sure i just have an over independant little man


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom could easily do slides by 18 months at the latest - I bought him a 3+ one at that age because the under 3 ones were no challenge for him and he got bored.

Some kids are jut quicker at learning to climb etc than others. Tom was ahead with his gross motor skills at that age but his speech didn't take off until 21-22 months. Friends of his were talking in 4 word sentences at 14-15 months but couldn't manage a slide till way after 2. Nothing to do with 'lazy parenting'!


----------



## Tanikins

Thank you. Our slide is 3+ aswell but thats because hes 3ft tall and could lay the entire lenght of the younger 1s


----------



## Amy2701

My mum bought my 2 year old niece the 3+ slide for her birthday. My DD was 15 months old at the time and after it being in my sisters house a week or so my DD could do it herself no problem. I always make sure I can see her but she never needs my help on it now. X


----------



## Tanikins

I alway thought climbing is fairly siimilar to walking so as long as the could walk they could climb :shrug:

My lb was 18 before he walked and 19 before he could do the slide - so maybe he was late then not pushed :dohh: :haha:


----------



## loobylou99

You are not a lazy parent! My lo is 20 months and just getting the hang of it on her own.I do hover but she is still a little unsteady, but like you I try to give her space to learn from her mistakes too.nothing wrong with that!


----------



## supertabby

Isobel could manage her own slide in the garden by that age, out and about was (still is) more dependant on how high up/size of gap between steps etc - some have gaps bigger than her legs can physically stretch! She was an early walker which probably helped her with climbing etc quicker too.

Nothing to do with lazy parenting! If your friend's brother wants to follow that logic you could easily say your lo can do slides because you've spent the time teaching him, while his lo can't because he isn't getting any attention to show him how. Of course neither is the case - children just learn things at different rates and nothing wrong with it. As I said my lo was an early walker but she was a late talker, thry all get wherever they're going in the end.

And there's nothing wrong with independent play. My lo loves her independent play snd always has, we absolutely play with her and do activities too but she's quite happy doing her own thing. If a child is happy with that it must be good for them, freedom to do as they please etc. I love a bit of down time to myself to destress - I remember being the same as a child.


----------



## Seity

18 months, but he'd never had the opportunity to use a slide before then. He figured it out first try.
I insist on independent play.


----------



## binxyboo

I can't remember exactly, but he was definitely doing slides at the play park before 24 months. We bought him a second hand slide for the garden just before his second birthday because of that!

All children develop differently. My LO is a thinker rather than a do-er, so his physical abilities have always been a bit behind, but his talking, problem solving and puzzle skills have been ahead. His little friend is 2 months older and she is a do-er rather than a thinker. She has been jumping, running and climbing well before my LO, but her talking, problem solving and puzzle skills are behind his.

I happen to think independent play is as important as guided play. we try and have a healthy mixture of both (usually led by Daniel. He will let me know if he wants me to join in a game or to be left to play by himself!!)

You are not a lazy parent.


----------



## Bex84

My lo was around 17 months. My lo has always been a good climber, its nothing to do with being lazy parent, its about child having good gross motor skills. My lo was up the one very quickly at park the other day and has one of the small little tikes ones in our garden. I was more nervous than lo lol


----------



## Bex84

and as pp said its important for them to learn to play independently as well anyway. I let my lo lead play but also do lots of activities with her


----------



## Tanikins

Thanks guys

See i thought idenpendant play was good. I mean hows he gonna learn if i always do it for him :shrug:


----------



## EstelSeren

Tanwen was about 13 months when she was able to quite easily! When we're at baby groups I quite like to leave her play independently with the other children as much as possible, obviously keeping an eye on her. It's good for her as at home she only has me and is really quite clingy so I like seeing her happy and able to go off on her own! She actually gets very upset if we try to help her when she doesn't need it! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## sun

My daughter just turned 18mo and can now use the slide in our backyard - but that's only because it has a climbing wall and no stairs or ladder to it, so she is just getting the climbing wall now. She could use a slide with stairs a few months ago. Personally I would just ignore what they said sounds more like they feel defensive for some reason - maybe their son did it later and they aren't comfortable with that? They get things at all different ages - my son was way way older when he could do the ladder/slide combo.


----------



## freckleonear

DD could use a small garden slide independently at 14 months and could climb up large slides with steps soon afterwards. The slide at our local playground has a steep slope to climb up, so it took her a bit longer to get the hang of that one.


----------



## RachA

I can't see how encouraging your child to use a slide at a young age can be classed as lazy parenting ??

I honestly can't remember how old my two were when they could do it all themselves. At a guess I'd say my daughter was around 18/19 months on our small slide and 2 on our bigger slide. As my daughter is developmentally behind I feel safe to say my son was younger than 18months as he was much more advanced.


----------



## Tanikins

RachA said:


> I can't see how encouraging your child to use a slide at a young age can be classed as lazy parenting ??
> 
> I honestly can't remember how old my two were when they could do it all themselves. At a guess I'd say my daughter was around 18/19 months on our small slide and 2 on our bigger slide. As my daughter is developmentally behind I feel safe to say my son was younger than 18months as he was much more advanced.

because im to lazy to constantly lift him back to the top, so i forced him to learn to do it himself :haha: 

they should spend a day with my lb you cant force him to do anything :rofl: 

hes independent and it doesn't help him watching the bigger kids and him wanting to do the same without help


----------



## Elphaba12

LO was 16 months. We got her a Little tikes first slide for Xmas and she just became obsessed with it. She is a climber though, and a pretty adventourous child. I'd just ignore what was said, some people just aren't happy unless they are putting other people down.


----------



## greenlady

I agree that person sounds defensive for some reason. It's ridiculous logic. If a child needs help, then help them. If they can do it themselves, why would you keep lifting them to the top of the slide? Isn't that called helicopter parenting or something? I.e. hovering over them and doing everything for them.

My DD was maybe 19 months or so at the park, bit younger for a little plastic slide. I can't remember exactly. I would always be there to supervise and would never let her fall. I don't think that equals laziness at all.


----------



## minties

I can't really remember, but somewhere between 14 and 18 months. I still hover though as he is going up, the slides here have ladders and not steps. His favourite one is about 11 feet high.


----------



## londonangel

Eleanor surprised me the other day by climbing up the rungs by the side of the slide at the playground and and going down the slide on her own. She's been able to get down the slide on her own for a while, but I was surprised she could manage the rungs as they are quite far apart (I stood next to her of course though, just in case!). There's a small slide at her nursery and she's been able to go up the steps and down the slide for ages. Your little boy is just good and independent - sounds to me like your friend's brother's other half is just jealous that your child is a bit more ahead than hers!


----------



## sophie22

He's just started but I think it was my fear before now that meant he didnt


----------



## Maxy1

We bought DS a climbing frame with slide when he was 12months old because he loved the slides at the park (assisted obviously). its a 2+ frame apparently. He was able to climb steps and slide down unaided since about 16 months. He did the slide earlier but the ladder took a bit longer. As with pp's, I strongly encourage independent play and there is absolutely no forcing him to do stuff he doesn't want to do.

It's not lazy parenting at all, its just the kids learning.


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

My son and daughter walked at 9 months and although I can't remember when my daughter could do a slide by herself, my son at 14 months doesn't need my help anymore for our slide at home.


----------



## Eleanor ace

DS was 13 months. I play with him a tonne!


----------



## Tacey

Definitely before 2, but I don't know exactly when. I don't actually put my children on any playground equipment that they can't get onto themselves (with the exception of the baby swings that you lift them into.) I feel it's important for children to know their own limits. I wouldn't even call that neglectful though! Sounds like a bit of inferiority from going on there from your friend's brother's OH!


----------



## Natsku

Little slides by one, bigger slides in the park a few months later. I've always encouraged her to try and climb things by herself and play independently, I think its good for them (and nothing wrong with a bit of lazy parenting anyway, we all need a rest!)


----------



## x__amour

Hmmm... I want to say 18 months as well?


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has only just started liking slides at 21 months. He climbs it with help, needs help sitting down and sometimes has help going down the slide.

If he liked them sooner he'd probably be doing all that by himself now. 

I'd ignore what that person said.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

My LO is 19 months and can climb the steps on the slide in our local park by herself. I have to stay behind her though as they're quite steep and she sometimes tries to go up 2 steps at a time and then topples backwards. At the top sometimes she needs a bit of a hand to sit down at the top of the slide because she sometimes sits on the wooden part and then can't manage to shuffle herself forward onto the slide itself. I then make her wait at the top of the slide until I go to the bottom to catch her. She scoots down there so fast and flies right off the end if I don't catch her. It's a pretty big slide so she still needs a bit of supervision on it.


----------



## m4nc3r

MY boy scared the life out of me when he was 16 months. We were at the play center, I was chatting and he was playing in the big area with my friends little boys (who were older than him and were helping him) I took my eyes off him for what.. less than 30 seconds, and he managed to get himself up a 30ft set of stairs at the top of the slide designed for the 5-6 year olds. I was SOO scared he would go down on his front. But the girl next to him was older (about 6) and she sat on it properly. He copied, and down he flew as happy as could be lol all that worry for nothing =P
But I didn't take my eyes off him again lol


----------



## SillyMoo1983

DD was 16 months when she got a slide for Christmas and figured it out really quickly. She likes the little slides at soft play but is terrified of the big wavey slides(when sitting on my knee). She has always been a climber though and could climb the stairs before she could walk. I will stay with her at parks though as they are different, bigger, have other children on them and harder landing surfaces. She has no fear though so would probably try to do it on her own if I let her!


----------



## laughingduck

My 20 month old has been able to go down the slide since around 12-13 months on her belly (feet first) and could climb up the ladder since 16 months. She could only go down on her bum without falling backwards at about 19 months though (it's a wavy slide).


----------



## Vickie

16-18 months I would think for Hannah?

Rhys can go down it on his own now but he's still just learning to walk (just turned a year). I imagine he'll be able to do it around the same age though.


----------



## Vickie

oh and as for her claims that you're lazy :rofl: is she for real?!??! Hannah was extremely (and I mean *extremely*) clingy and had to have me or Stan by her side at almost all times until she was well over two. Yet she was still able to (and would at times) go down a slide unassisted. 

Rhys is the complete opposite. He is much more laid back and more likely to go off on his own and play/do things.


----------



## Tanikins

I know its quiet funny lol

Shes quite scarred of everything he child was eating 4m jars at 2 as was scarred she choke on a lump and die :wacko: (tried to explain the gag/choke difference) and freaked out when i gave my 13 month old a banana


----------



## RachA

Tanikins said:


> RachA said:
> 
> 
> I can't see how encouraging your child to use a slide at a young age can be classed as lazy parenting ??
> 
> I honestly can't remember how old my two were when they could do it all themselves. At a guess I'd say my daughter was around 18/19 months on our small slide and 2 on our bigger slide. As my daughter is developmentally behind I feel safe to say my son was younger than 18months as he was much more advanced.
> 
> because im to lazy to constantly lift him back to the top, so i forced him to learn to do it himself :haha:
> 
> they should spend a day with my lb you cant force him to do anything :rofl:
> 
> hes independent and it doesn't help him watching the bigger kids and him wanting to do the same without helpClick to expand...

That is just stupid logic.

They should see my two children - like yours you cannot force them to do something they don't want to do :thumb up:
I honestly don't see how it's a bad thing to encourage them to climb properly on their own. And definitely not lazy - it takes a lot of energy to actually sit back and not rush to them every time it looks like they are a bit wobbly.


----------



## m4nc3r

Tanikins said:


> I know its quiet funny lol
> 
> Shes quite scarred of everything he child was eating 4m jars at 2 as was scarred she choke on a lump and die :wacko: (tried to explain the gag/choke difference) and freaked out when i gave my 13 month old a banana

Oh my days, I think i would do things on purpose just to make her worry and annoy her lol

I don't know about anyone else - maybe I'm just an awful mother forcing my child to grow up too =P... but once Zane started eating actual solid *food* (at about 7 months) anything that I considered would "break down / or dissolve" in his mouth was fair game lol Bananas, small strips of toast, those organix crisps/snacks - he was a lot younger than 13 months when I left him unaided with food lol


----------



## seoj

Wow- it sounds like your "friend" is just jealous tbh- but what a silly comment... whenever my friends LO's did things earlier than mine (for instance her LO was walking unassisted at 9mos! Mine was 13mos :)), I figured they just caught on sooner-- as all kids develop at different rates! LOL. 

My LO was climbing up the softplay tree slide stairs and going down the slide un-assisted by 13 mos (on her belly)... we always stood there (in case)- but she knew how to climb up stairs well by 10mos- and we also taught her to get to the top, turn around and go down feet first on her belly. It wasn't till she was about 16mos that she was able to sit up and slide down on her own well. We bought her a kid slide after that as she had SO much fun sliding- and it's been in our Living area since!


----------



## pinkie77

I can't remember but she wasn't much over a year. She did start tumble tots at one though and learnt to do it there.


----------



## MrsEngland

depends on the steps to the slide how steep they are and how big the gap is, on the little toddler ones she could do it from 18 months ish and now she can do most on her own (she's 2.5)


----------



## gidge

My DD can do this and she is 15 months old. I must be an extra lazy parent then hehe. xx


----------



## highhopes19

Isabelle has been able to since 14/15 months on her slide at home I must be very lazy :haha:

X


----------



## tommyg

He got a little tikes one at christmas and loved them before that so 22months. 

However yesterday we were in a park with a HUGE slide, I personally wouldn't have trusted him on it alone and the only reason I never went down it was because it was wet at the bottom.

TBH I think your friend is being defensive for not allowing her child to explore on their own.


----------

